# anyone in GTA have a Tungsten Crema Wheat?



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has tried one yet or might be willing to let me come by and try theirs.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I have one but I'm in Ottawa. Ridiculously good amp and I've had all kinds of amps (Mesa, Suhr, Dr. Z etc.) and this one is a keeper. Best take on a tweed deluxe I've ever heard. Plus enough clean headroom for gigs.


----------

